# Wildlife of the Kruger National Park



## Ivan Muller (Jul 11, 2012)

I have just come back from a 4 day visit to the Kruger Park. I saw an amazing variety of animal life, many more images can be seen here at...http://www.ivanmuller.co.za/blog


----------



## rpt (Jul 11, 2012)

Lovely pictures. You are in a fantastic country - Lots of wild life.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 27, 2012)

I am hoping to go to South Africa and Kruger some day, if I can ever afford it (the expensive private reserves are likely way out of my budget). Do you find self-driving through Kruger on a two or three day stay can warrant some good photo opportunities?


----------



## Skermunkels (Oct 29, 2012)

Not quite the KNP, but right next to it, this Leopard was shot in the Djuma Game Reserve, bordering the Park. My old Canon 20d with soft sigma lens.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 29, 2012)

Ivan,

Some very nice images here and on your blog. I'm curious. Many of your city shots seem to be using HDR, but in a very appealing subtle way, instead of "hit 'em over the head with a 2x4." Also, since they are street shots, I assume you aren't able to bracket exposures. Are you willing to enlighten us on some of your techniques.

Thanks.


----------



## LightCrafterPhotography (Oct 29, 2012)

I also like your street shots in Zurich; great shots.


----------



## 4D (Oct 29, 2012)

MrFotoFool said:


> I am hoping to go to South Africa and Kruger some day, if I can ever afford it (the expensive private reserves are likely way out of my budget). Do you find self-driving through Kruger on a two or three day stay can warrant some good photo opportunities?



Its all about luck, but there are plenty of opportunities by self-driving. I was there a few weeks back after also going to Madikwe on the Botswana border where we drove around with a ranger in a game vehicle, and I found in some ways it was better to have control of the vehicle my self and move into the right position without asking the ranger to move or stop all the time. 

Of course he rangers can drive where they like and so can often get closer, espcialy to the cats. But if money is tight, there is still plenty of great opportunity doing it the cheaper way.

I'll post some shots later from my trip.


----------



## MJB (Jun 5, 2014)

Lunch in the Kruger Park, 5D MkIII 70-200 f/2.8 II


----------



## oldageadventurer (Jun 5, 2014)

Good photos especially considering the limited time you had. KNP is a wonderful park but sightings are soon crowded by other tourists. Thus we prefer the less crowded northern camps e.g. Tsendze & Punda Maria, & go outside the school & public holiday times.

But do not forget the Kgalagadi Transfrontier Park. Much less traffic 7 wonderful opportunities for lions, leopards, & cheetahs. We spend 4-6 weeks a year there in our 4x4 with roof top tent.. Its a harder area to travel i.e. desert than the KNP & a 4wd is preferable. Are 3 camps that allow camping & then tent5ed camps with more expensive chalets orv luxury tents (we cant afford these being pensioners). For a taste of what it offers see our portfolios including that for 2013 in our website www.africaraw.com. Every photo gives the precise place photo was taken e.g. name of waterhole


----------



## apacheebest (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice Pics  , TFS on CR !

Anil George


----------

